# new bridge test fit and layout pics



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

OK... everybody likes wooden bents NOT ME!!!! Steel was the way I went for this project and it wieghts a TON!!!!! will not twist decade or get eaten by animals... anyways look in the sub folder and you will see update of the layout I am working on in SC Enjoy and if you got questions just ask....

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...%20bridge/


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking bridge and layout Daniel


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Great looking LAYOUT............


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel 
How do you get the wood grain affect in the steel????


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

These pic show better what the steel looks like covered it the below method. 
The owner used a asphlat type sealer and then he brushed brown caulk on the bents to give it a wooden texture. Looks good from a few feet away. 

If some one wants to post the pics from photo bucket on here go ahead. 

 http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...C00042.jpg

 http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...C00021.jpg

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...C00001.jpg 
DP


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to know where you found all of those rocks??? and did you haul em and place em one by one? Regal


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

The owner of the layout hauled them in one at a time... hand layed 

video for you to watch too...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOY3pd6qO14
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QopM5mQnq-8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uulh0nmhUno&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just VERY WELL done, I'd love to go see it. 
In the back of my mind I'm thinking, large and spread out and tall.. But wait till after a few years he'll think, should have made that taller, made that easier to get to. etc. 

by year 5 he'll wish he hired a gardener to keep it up.. 

I'd buy a complete video of it when its done. 

The thing I really like is he's thinking out of the box, going all over with long runs and using his space wisely.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

All the switch are in reach on the layout only 7 or 8 of the 22 switches you have to bend down to turn them, switches are all #6 execept 4 of them . Thier is hiden steps made of stone thur the whole layout when viewed from were people can watch the layout are not seen....He is lookiong to have an open house in September but not for sure yet. I have 2 bridges left and then I can get a GOOD video from 3/4 of the layout. I have not said but it does run THUR the house were the 2 train yards are going to be. It runs across the driveway down the right side of the yard to a 56 ft long bridge over 10 ft high to across the back and around the playhouse thur the mountain area to ontop the hill and back into the house. I alot of the layout if Rock. the roadbed is all concret and the bridges are Metal on all but 2 .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man after my own heart.....well done Daniel, very well done. 
Does this guy know about MLS?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Makes me want to cover the NR&W with a tarp and take up knitting. 

Gerat Pics


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW. nicely done


----------

